# Which book would you recommend



## DocJohnB (Feb 17, 2009)

*I got such a good response from my other question, thought I would ask this one.

Which book would you recommend?

Pick as many genre's as you want, but only one book per.

Lists reasons if you want.

Thanks.*


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Have to have a clue as to what you like to read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> Have to have a clue as to what you like to read.


I think he's open to ideas for any genre and wants folks to suggest some good reads or current favorites.

One of our Kindleboards authors, Juliet Waldron, wrote Mozart's Wife, which I read a few weeks ago, and enjoyed very much. I think this is properly called "historical semi-fiction." Accurate for the time, events, and people; imagined for the conversations and goings-on.



L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This is tough 

In Her Name - I just finished it, one of our very own authors, excellent. Michael Hicks



Gone for a Soldier - by Jeff Hepple, excellent another one of our authors



Outlander Series by Diana Gabaldon, excellent


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think you would call this historical fiction.  Whiskey Rebels by David Liss.  Not something I would have normally picked up.  The story is fantastic, and the way it jumps back and forth between the two main characters keeps me on the edge of my seat.
Snow Flower and the Secret Fan.  Not a romance.  Not sure how to classify it.  This was a most intriguing book.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Science Fiction



Cluster (Cluster series, Bk. 1)

This book blew my mind away. The sheer imagination of the Author is amazing.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

drenee said:


> Snow Flower and the Secret Fan. Not a romance. Not sure how to classify it. This was a most intriguing book.


I enjoyed Snow Flower as well. I'd say it was historical fiction.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Science Fiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is not availble on Kindle, but I did click to request it!


----------



## DocJohnB (Feb 17, 2009)

Benjamin said:


> Have to have a clue as to what you like to read.


*Benjamin,

Not so much a "for me" question, but a question of what different readers like.

Over the years of my life I have found some interesting authors this way. Someone reads a book and says, "Hey, you might like this one".*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I completely agree with you.  I believe there was a thread sometime back titled what are you currently reading, or something similar.  I found books and authors I never would have thought about or known about previously.  
deb


----------



## gglass99 (Dec 26, 2008)

I recently read "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

gglass99 said:


> I recently read "The Story of Edgar Sawtelle" and really enjoyed it.


_You're_ the one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.0.html


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson

http://www.amazon.com/Mistborn-The-Final-Empire/dp/B0017098GO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235091615&sr=1-2


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I haven't seen many scientific book recommendations around, so here's one;

Oxygen, the Molecule that made the World, by Nick Lane. (not on Kindle, though, just checked) From the book's introduction;

"This book is about life, death, and oxygen; about how and why life produced and adapted to oxygen; about the evolutionary past and future of life on Earth; about energy and health, disease and death, sex and regeneration; and about ourselves. Oxygen is important in ways that most of us hardly even begin to imagine, ways that are far more fascinating than the loud claims of health features."

He starts at the beginning; 4 billion years ago, when there was no oxygen at all in earths atmosphere, and oxygen was actually a poison to the first single-cell organisms. He goes through all the periods of the earth, the 'snowball earth' phases when even the tropics were covered in glaciers, all the explosions of life and all the extinctions, linking the rise and fall of oxygen to all of these events. He ends up exploring what causes us to age and whether all the fuss about fighting 'free radicals' is something we can actually do anything about or if it's just a marketing campaign.

It's a great book, that ties a whole lot of disciplines and time-lines together, and relates it all to real-time, real-life issues that we deal with in modern society. And it's written for the lay-person; it's not a hard read.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Science Fiction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Piers Anthony series I haven't read? Wow. I requested a Kindle version


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

If you haven't read it yet: Ender's Game.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

mom133d said:


> A Piers Anthony series I haven't read? Wow. I requested a Kindle version


Have you read the three books that make up Battle Circle? My favorite Piers Anthony.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Are we restricting this to Kindle books?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Are we restricting this to Kindle books?


Heh. I wonder why you're asking?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> Snow Flower and the Secret Fan. Not a romance. Not sure how to classify it. This was a most intriguing book.


Have been wanting to read this book, but kinda forgot about it. Thanks to you and Britt -- have ordered the same!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Are we restricting this to Kindle books?


I don't see why we should.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Heh. I wonder why you're asking?


Well, I was going to recommend maybe Pearl Buck or Rex Stout ... she sniffed primly.










Oops, how did that get here.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anything by Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti or Stephen King!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

On Kindle: The Forever War by Dexter Filkins.  Non-Fiction.  Amazing.

Not on Kindle yet: Watership Down by Richard Adams.  I just love those dang rabbits!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

raccemup said:


> Not on Kindle yet: Watership Down by Richard Adams. I just love those dang rabbits!


Is this one coming to the Kindle anytime soon? I've heard about this one but have never read it.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

standaman said:


> If you haven't read it yet: Ender's Game.


Ender's Game is great, but nothing in comparison to what it prepares your for in Speaker of the Dead. I have yet to see a bad story from Orson Scott Card. Because of these two works, he was the first person to ever win the Hugo and Nebula two years in a row for a Novel and it's sequel.

I actually refuse to read anything by Orson Scott Card. He was/is actually a playwright and I think it shows in his novels. I think his books actually come out much better in an audio format. He even suggest that is the best way to enjoy his stories, but either way these are well worth the time spent on them along with all the others in the series.

Can you tell I am big fan, LOL.


----------



## julietw (Jan 26, 2009)

I've been checking what's available on Kindle--A LOT! Amazing! One of my all time favorite historicals (an oldie) does not appear to be, and with all the current interest in Rome, I'm wondering why: "I, Claudius." Maybe I'm wrong, but I couldn't locate a Kindle edition. It's old-fashioned, and dark and frightening as it can be, but it absolutely obsessed me long ago when I first read it.

It's neat to see all the S/F on Kindle--and what's more appropriate for an e-reader? It would be kind of neat to re-read a lot of someone like Philip K. Dick on a reader...and I see that just about everything he ever wrote is available.


----------

